# wax pots



## gooner (Apr 25, 2013)

Guys where can I get some nice wax pots from tried eBay


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-x-50ML-CLEAR-PET-PLASTIC-JARS-SCREW-TOP-LIDS-/130642496368?pt=UK_Collectables_Bottle_Pots_ET&hash=item1e6ae64b70

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50ml-Double-Wall-Plastic-Jar-WHITE-x-3-Cosmetic-Cream-Screw-Lid-Pots-/121091365760?pt=UK_Carfts_Candle_SoapMaking_EH&hash=item1c319b9b80

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Empty-Plastic-Jar-50ml-Cobalt-Blue-Double-Wall-With-Shive-Ideal-For-Creams-etc-/180885084336?pt=UK_HealthBeauty_Other_RL&hash=item2a1d9758b0

Hope that helps........


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

This is the web site I use n get spray bottles etc but here is a pot iv ordered for wax pot that has cracked

http://www.ampulla.co.uk/COSMETIC-JARS/c-7-155/

Hope this helps

Alex


----------



## gooner (Apr 25, 2013)

sevenfourate said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-x-50ML-CLEAR-PET-PLASTIC-JARS-SCREW-TOP-LIDS-/130642496368?pt=UK_Collectables_Bottle_Pots_ET&hash=item1e6ae64b70
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50ml-Double-Wall-Plastic-Jar-WHITE-x-3-Cosmetic-Cream-Screw-Lid-Pots-/121091365760?pt=UK_Carfts_Candle_SoapMaking_EH&hash=item1c319b9b80
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply very helpful cheers


----------



## gooner (Apr 25, 2013)

R14CKE said:


> This is the web site I use n get spray bottles etc but here is a pot iv ordered for wax pot that has cracked
> 
> http://www.ampulla.co.uk/COSMETIC-JARS/c-7-155/
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me very helpful cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-x-50ML-...tem1e6ae64b70&clk_rvr_id=475399162450&afsrc=1 looking for these but for 200ml? any ideas?


----------

